# I think I want a Balanced MiniDSP - please verify



## trancemitr (Nov 8, 2013)

I currently have four SI 18 D4 drivers and a CV-5000 amp. I plan to put each driver in its own 16 ft^3 enclosure tuned to 16hz. From playing with WinISD it looks like I'll need a HPF at around 14-15hz. I originally planned to purchase an unbalanced MiniDSP and use it with a Samson S-Convert that I recently picked up. I don't have a receiver yet, but the chain would be like this:

Receiver -> MiniDSP -> S-Convert -> CV-5000

However, after reading some more on the MiniDSP and the gain structure instructions, it looks like it may be better to go with the Balanced MiniDSP. Since I don't have the receiver I don't know if the LFE output will be high enough, but assuming it is I think it would be hooked up like this:

Receiver -> Balanced MiniDSP -> CV-5000

If the LFE output was too low, then I think I could still use the S-Convert:

Receiver -> S-Convert -> Balanced MiniDSP -> CV-5000

Do I have this correct? Is the balanced version the way to go? I've never dealt with EQing or pro amps before so I want to make sure I get it right.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, I think the balanced version would be the better option. I’ve heard the unbalanced version doesn’t have much headroom for high-level signals. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## trancemitr (Nov 8, 2013)

Excellent. It looks like I'll be adding one to my Christmas list.


----------

